# Alloy rim corrosion



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

My 17' alloy rims on my 2011 2lt Cruze are starting to corrode around the center cap area. Anyone else experiencing this on their alloy rims? Im still covered under the three year bumper to bumper warranty, will gm replace them? Any advice on how to repair and prevent it from happening further?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Wash them every day after that drive through the calcium chloride slushy


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it the plastic center cap, or the aluminum rim itself?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

This will happen no matter what if you use them in the winter. Washing them after every single drive slows it down but it will still eventually rot out. Get steelies for the winter is the solution.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Looked at my center caps and they are doing the same thing. They will be under the warranty. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Its the rims themself, not the plastic center caps. Its seems the corrosion started behind the center cap and worked its way outward. Also I went over the warranty book and I believe rims are not covered under the warranty. Very disappointing. But Ill see what the dealer says, got to take it in for other numerous problems anyways..


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmm... my neighbor got his rims changed but he had only owned the car for about 6 month (Bought it just before the winter). I'm not sure if they will do anything for you after a few years.


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

This happened to me on aftermarket rims.

I hate center caps so much they fall apart so easily.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

You could go to the dealer and make some noise about this 6 year corrosion warranty they seem to tout.

I've been on my original wheels 2 winters and no sign of corrosion yet. I'm not taking any chances on the gorgeous rims so I bought steelies to use from now on in the winter.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Put a buffer between your wheel surface and the elements.. Simple prevention method..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

The corrosion starts from inside the center bore and where the wheel presses up against the hub. So spraying the outside of the rim won't help unless you cover everywhere including where the rim contacts the hub surface. Paint will never stay there because it just peels off every time you remove the rim and makes a mess of the hub. The real solution is to use steelies in the winter.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright thanks everyone


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry man I know it's not ideal but I've ruined 2 sets of aluminum rims on other cars already using them in the winter. Even steelies rust like crazy in the winter but you can buy new ones for a lot cheaper than a set of alloy rims. Especially ECO forged rims or OEM wheels unless you can get a good deal on them. If you get even the slightest bit of curb rash on your rims look out because you remove the protective coating off the rim and it will start to corrode there too. Aluminum rims are just no good for the winter


----------



## DippedCruze (Aug 25, 2013)

My corrosion started around the wheel weights, It was easily visible at 32k... well within the "warranty" period. Dealer said it wasn't bad enough to warranty. Umm not one scratch on these wheels and it looks terrible and was "growing". after repeated attempts to get it covered, the answer was still no. I decided to dip them as I am a detailer and cant have my wheels looking like that. The dip seemed to seal them, the corrosion has not gotten any worse. Unfortunately, the dealer didnt think GM would cover them so they just kept sending me on my way. To this day I am still convinced a "warranty rep" has never seen my wheels... and of course im at 50k now so... looks like im stuck with junk alloys....


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Yea the dip will seal any surface imperfections like that. The wheel weight was hammered on too hard and punctured the seal on the aluminum creating a place where moisture and salt can make their way to the bare aluminum surface and it caused corrosion. I bet if you remove the wheel and look at the hub side of it you will have corrosion starting there too. Once that works its way to the outside of the wheel it spreads FAST.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Just an update, I brought the car into the dealer and they are replacing the rims with new ones for me. The corrosion was so small yet they replaced the rims no problems. Even when the rims arnt covered under warranty to my knowledge. Chevrolet takes care of their customers. Vey satisfied. Now I need to get a set of winter rims so this doesnt happen again


----------

